# Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*

					Corsair präsentierte eine aktualisierte Version des H60-CPU-Kühlers. Gleichzeitig wurde die neue Hydro-H55-Serie vorgestellt. Bei den Produkten handelt es sich um Flüssigkeitskühlungen für den Prozessor - die H60-Serie erfreut sich bereits seit längerer Zeit bei ihren Nutzern großer Beliebtheit. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*

Ich bin mal auf erste Tests gespannt...und ob die Pumpe immer noch Geräusche macht.


----------



## Allwisser (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*

das problem dieser teile war nie der lüfter, sondern der geräuschpegel der pumpe. einfach mal das gehäuse vergrößern.


----------



## WTSHNN (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*



Allwisser schrieb:


> das problem dieser teile war nie der lüfter, sondern der geräuschpegel der pumpe. einfach mal das gehäuse vergrößern.



Naja, auch die Lüfter sind keine Leisetreter (siehe PCGH 11/2012). Nach Austausch der Lüfter ist meine H100 unhörbar geworden. Die Pumpe war von Anfang an nicht aus dem System rauszuhören.

Ich finde es schade, dass Unternehmen wie Corsair es nicht schaffen anständige Lüfter ihren Kompaktwasserkühlungen beizulegen. Vielleicht hat Corsair es ja endlich bei der H60 geschafft.


----------



## Uter (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*



> Die Hydro-H50-  und H60-CPU-Kühler beweisen sich bei ihren Nutzern immer wieder für eine  effektive, bewährte und leise Kühlung.


Leise? 



> Der vergrößerte Rohr-Durchmesser bietet eine höhere  Kühlleistung.


High-Flow Kompaktkühlung? 



> Bei dem  enthaltenen Lüfter des H60-Kühlers handelt es sich um dem mehrfach  prämierten "Air Series SP120".


... der nicht bündig mit dem Rahmen abschließt und mitunter die größte Nabe aller aktuellen Lüfter hat.



> Der  H55-Kühler hat laut Corsair problemlos das Potential, einen  herkömmlichen CPU-Kühler zu ersetzen.


Das kann auch der Boxed. 



> Auch hier arbeitet ein  120-Millimeter-großer Lüfter, der kaum hörbar arbeiten soll.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, vielleich ist das Ding ja wirklich mal auf niedrigere Drehzahlen optimiert (vermutlich aber nicht und der Lüfter dreht mit 1500rpm ).

PS: 
Es sind 1700rpm.


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*

Wieder reines Marketing um eine den Highend-Lüftkühlern in fast jedem Bereich inferiore Kühlalternative anzupreisen. Die variable Positionierung des Wärmetauschers und der kleinere Kühlkörper sind für mich die einzigen Vorteile.


----------



## Elloco (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair präsentiert Updates bei dem Corsair H60-Kühler - neue H55-Serie verfügbar*

Also mein H50 ist acht Wochen vor Garantieende putt gegangen und Corsair hat mir dafür einen H60 geschickt. 
In der zwischenzeit habe ich mir schon aber einen H80 gekauft und bei dem war die Pumpe von Anfang am am rattern.
An 12V Molex lief sie LAUT mit 2085 Rpm. Habe sie dann an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschloßen Vollanschlag nur 1795 Rpm  und seit dem UNHÖRBAR.
Und die Lüfter kann man direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Bei mir kühlen zwei Enermax TB mit je 950 Rpm fest und max. 57°C.
Außerdem finde ich die Verarbeitung etwas schlampig. Eine Montageschraube war nicht komplett mit Gewinde, musste nacharbeiten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2012)

Haha mal wieder schrott um den Umsatz anzukurbeln


----------

